# [SOLVED] Drivers Download



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello, I have question to ask; How could I download the chipset drivers, audio drivers etc for my newly reformatted PC whose CD was lost? Here are the data:
OS: Microsoft Windows XP Prof. sp2(5.1,build 2600)
System Manufacturer: VIA Technologies Inc.
System Model : P4M266A-8237
Bios : Phoenix-Award Bios V 6.00PG
Processor : Intel(R)Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.26 GHZ
Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Drivers Download*

Hi

whats the make and model of pc? if custom whats the make and model of motherboard?


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have no idea about my motherboard but I ran Belarc Advisor and here are the result:

*Operating System* *new* – server roles *System Model* Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States)
Installed: 1/22/2012 5:24:21 PM VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M266A-8237 
Enclosure Type: Desktop *Processor a* *Main Circuit Board b* 2.27 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache
Not hyper-threaded Board: P4M266A-8237 
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 03/23/2005

I ran Driver Detective and the result is: 
Your PC is ASUS Intel Socket 478


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Drivers Download*

Try installing the VIA 4-in-1 driver here

Install the Audio driver here


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Drivers Download*

At last I found my Motherboard details by running AIDA 32;
Motherboard Manufacturer: VIARAMA Inc.
Motherboard name : VIARAMA U8668(Pro)
Motherboard Chipset : VIA VT8751 Apollo P4M266
Motherboard ID : 03/23/2005-P4M266A-8235/7-6A6LW00HC

CPU Manufacturer: Intel Corp.(Genuine Intel)
CPU ID : Intel Pentium 4A,2266mhz

Thanks Oscer I and Makinu1der 2 for your response I've tried your given link
and I would appreciate if you could send me a link based from the above data.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Drivers Download*

Did you attempt the drivers I linked you too previously?

They should be the same as here


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Drivers Download*

I installed the VIA 4-in-1 driver it works but the audio driver when I installed it, it makes my computer shut down.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Drivers Download*

Post the hardware id listed for the audio device.


> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Drivers Download*

Here is the hardware id listed for the audio device :
Under oher devices-Multimedia Audio Controller there are 2 id's;

PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_F6141565&REV_60\3&13C0B0C5&0&8D

PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_011113F6&REV_10\3&13C0B0C5&0&48


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Drivers Download*

try this one driver

and this one driver 
set a restore point before you install


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Drivers Download*

It appears that you have a PCI sound card installed as well as the integrated.

Since the integrated causes problems I would suggest disable the integrated sound and try installing the C-Media driver and test the sound.


----------



## success2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Solved Drivers Download*

Thank you Oscer 1 and Makinu1der 2 I found it. My PC is now ok.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Drivers Download*

thats great, your welcome.


----------

